# Siding undersill



## buffalo (Oct 15, 2016)

Siding around my garage , the d5 siding falls in a bad spot where clipping into the undersill is not possiable . What do you do?


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 15, 2016)

Use an inverted "J" channel there, and once the siding is snapped into place run a small bead of clear silicone caulk between the top piece of siding and the one under it. They will expand and contract together with the silicone allowing for slightly different rates of movement. If the top of the siding is loose in the "J" or the lock part is exposed and ugly, cut the bottom of a piece of siding to fill the gap and attach it similarly. 

Phil


----------



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2016)

Try cutting in the center of the horizontal part, will it catch the ridge inside the J


----------



## joecaption (Oct 16, 2016)

Is that F molding just above the under sill?
If so measure the distance needed to be able to fully side in that last piece of siding (once the hem has been cut off), snap a chalk line, remove the F molding and reinstall it using the line as a guide.
The right way to lock in that last piece is with a Snap Lock tool that makes a rectangular shaped hole with a tab that sticks out that locks into under sill.
Every year I get calls to come reinstall one of those last pieces because someone tried the old silicone in the lock trick.
https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...YnSDwKTRv6jmnRXqgrmntFdBqbeyzUxO1caAs2_8P8HAQ


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 17, 2016)

You don't silicone in the lock; you silicone from the outside. Haven't seen one done this way give trouble in 30 years and the few I've deconstructed needed the silicone cut to remove them. The technique was recommended by a Vipco factory rep so it's good enough for me.

Phil


----------



## VanMark (Nov 14, 2016)

I would use j trim instead and screw the the top pie theough the vent holes like 3 screws per 12 foot piece.Coloured screws are best. You wont even notice it. Slicone could get messy.


----------

